# What is better for cooking when camping



## backdraft316 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hello all,

My wife and I are have a discussion about what is better to cook with while your camping she thinks propane is better. I told her it wasn't camping if you did use charcoal. I told her that charcoal was better.


Help me out here. What is better Charcoal :icon_smile_bbq: or propane .

Tony :shrug:


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi Tony. Welcome to the site. Most people I've seen around the campgrounds use propane. Personally, I like to cook over the firepit. That's the best by far but I do all my cooking with propane. I have an attachment (called the propane tree.) on my 20lbs propane tank that I can attach all my cooking appliances to at the same time. It's quicker and with two hungry kids, speed is everything.

http://www.coleman.com/coleman/colemancom/detail.asp?product_id=5115-775T&categoryid=27401


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I always use charcoal or wood coals. I bring the smaller 18 1/2 weber charcoal grill with me on every camping trip, and either use that or cook right on the fire. To me either is better than propane for camping. Just my 1 cent


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Propane for coffee pots, boiling water, cooking pancakes, bacon, etc. Charcoal (or campfire coals) for the rest.


----------



## johnnymac (Apr 30, 2008)

Well, I say charcoal, but then again we often use propane as well. So, both I guess.


----------



## jackw (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi:

For boiling water etc, we use propane or when we are really roughing it, the microwave

For cooking your meats, use neither. Nothing beats an old fashion fire in the pit or fire rings like good ole oak wood split. Its a little tougher to get going but well worth it in the taste of your dinner.

Jack


----------

